# Italian (& EU) pressure on politicians - please support!



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Francesco Capaccioni is leading pressure being brought to bear in the Italian Parliament (and soon the EU) for a better deal for motorhomers in terms of quality standards in construction and all aspects of their use, such as support for parking in towns, provision of aires, etc. One tack is to embarrass the politicians (but constructively!) into offering services and support as good as those in France, which many on this site appreciate. He has already been received in the Italian Senate for discussion of the relevant Bill, number 2363, currently lying with VIII Senate Commission for Public Works. More information can be found at the end of this long post.

Francesco is looking for EU wide support of this Bill, not least from the UK. If you would like to assist, simply:

1) Email the following Italian text to [email protected] who is Luigi Grillo, the President of the relevant Commission of the Senate. The text is not customised for a Brit, but is fit-for-purpose for what is effectively a petition by email.

Simply copy and paste the text into a new email generated within your email program, often generated by clicking the above email address.
[If you are unsure how to copy and paste, highlight the text by positioning the mouse at the beginning, holding down the left mouse button, slide the mouse to the end of the text, release the button (the text should now be highlighted), position the mouse over the highlighted text, click the right mouse button and select "copy" in the pulldown list with the mouse cursor and click with the left button. Go to your email program, open a new email text window, move the mouse into it, click the right button and click on "paste"]

2) optionally, but preferably, blind copy or forward this email to Francesco [email protected] (this address is open on the internet already);
3) optionally, record your support at:
http://www.castellani1.net/camperisti_ita/sostegno-ddl2363-risultati.asp
(click on the link with the flashing "NEW" to bring up the simple form)

I have had a chat with Francesco and certainly concluded he deserves support from the European motorhoming community.

There are more documents accessible from:
http://www.camperisti-ita.135.it/
For anyone with passable Italian, and even if not (they're a friendly bunch), see also:
http://it.groups.yahoo.com/group/CamperistiITA_CHAT/

Thanks,

Dave

--------------------------------------------------------------
Italian text to President (don't forget to give your name, town and country at the start of the first main paragraph, and name at the end!):
Subject:
DISEGNO DI LEGGE N. 2363 - d'iniziativa dei senatori FABRIS e DENTAMARO

Ill.mo sig. Presidente della VIII Commissione Lavori Pubblici del Senato della Repubblica

On.le Senatore Luigi Grillo.

Il mio nome è [**** YOUR NAME ****] sono di [**** YOUR TOWN AND COUNTRY**** ], sono camperista e sono venuto a sapere che, da circa un mese, presso la Commissione da Lei presieduta pende l'esame di un disegno di legge a cui tengo in modo particolare.

Come certamente Lei saprà in Italia oggi ci sono oltre 200.000 autocaravans. Centinaia di migliaia di famiglie, circa un milione di cittadini italiani, hanno scelto di spendere il loro tempo libero, di fare le proprie vacanze in camper.

Ma non è solo questione che riguarda le famiglie dei camperisti, riguarda anche l'economia della Nazione, per almeno due motivi: perché la maggior parte della produzione europea di autocaravan e di componenti (meccanica ed accessoristica) si realizza in Italia, dando a sua volta lavoro ad ulteriori centinaia di migliaia di famiglie; e perché il turismo itinerante costituisce una fetta sempre più significativa della ricchezza prodotta dal settore del turismo.

Inoltre, ritengo che la mia scelta, come quella operata da tutti coloro che, come me, hanno acquistato un camper, contribuisce in modo significativo a limitare il degrado e la cementificazione delle località turistiche: per ogni camper in più c'è una casa in meno, al mare ed in montagna. Ed il camper, quando finisce la stagione turistica, va via con il suo proprietario, consentendo di preservare l'integrità dei luoghi.

Infine, ma non da ultimo, vorrei ricordare che l'autocaravan può costituire per tutti quei cittadini che soffrono di difficoltà di deambulazione un importante supporto che consente loro di spostarsi agevolmente, sostanzialmente alla pari di chiunque altro, e di acquisire una qualità di vita decisamente migliore. Cosa che un normale autoveicolo non può offrire.

Tuttavia, sia la crescita esponenziale nell'immatricolazione di autocaravan, che il progredire della tecnologia dei V.R., con conseguente aumento del peso degli stessi, a mio sommesso parere, rende oggi indispensabile un intervento del legislatore che meglio regoli la materia.

Diventa sempre più difficile l'uso del camper per le motivazioni per le quali ciascun camperista l'ha acquistato: molte Amministrazioni locali, impongono a noi camperisti divieti e limitazioni ingiuste e discriminatorie e, d'altro canto, raramente provvedono a realizzare quelle infrastrutture che da un lato consentirebbero ai camperisti di usare al meglio il proprio veicolo e dall'altro garantirebbero alle località turistiche una presenza dei veicoli pienamente rispettosa dei luoghi.

L'aumento dei pesi, poi, fa sì che i nostri veicoli viaggino sempre al limite (se non oltre il limite) consentito ai possessori della patente di categoria "B".

Il DDL 2363 "Nuove norme in materia di autocaravan", cd. "Fabris-Dentamaro" che è sottoposto all'esame della Commissione da Lei presieduta ed è all'OdG della stessa dalla fine dello scorso mese di ottobre, appare finalizzato proprio a porre rimedio alle questioni sopra evidenziate. A me non interessa l'area politica di appartenenza dei firmatari del Disegno di Legge, non voglio sapere se la paternità del DDL sia della maggioranza piuttosto che dell'opposizione, anzi auspico la più ampia convergenza di tutte le Forze politiche intorno ad una Legge che non deve avere bandiere politiche perché vuole risolvere questioni concrete che interessano fortemente centinaia di migliaia di cittadini.

Voglio pertanto permettermi di invitarLa a spendere i suoi buoni uffici perché l'iter dell'esame del Disegno di Legge 2363 possa essere - compatibilmente con i sia pur gravosi impegni della Commissione da Lei presieduta e nel più assoluto rispetto delle Regole - il più celere possibile.

Le famiglie che usano il veicolo ricreazionale attendono ormai da lunghissimo tempo l'emanazione di una normativa maggiormente limpida e chiara in materia. Si sta in questi mesi formando, attraverso un informazione capillare tra utenti finali, associazioni, case costruttrici, produttori, concessionari, camper-clubs, riviste del settore, etc., un'opinione pubblica fortemente motivata che saprà valutare positivamente la disponibilità e l'interesse accordato nei nostri confronti.

Nella certezza di aver trovato in Lei un interlocutore disponibile a tenere in debito conto quanto da me esposto, le invio

Cordiali Saluti

[**** YOUR NAME ****]
-----------------------------------------------
Web automatic (poor!) translation to English:

On.le Senator Luigi Grillo. My name is [ YOUR NAME ] is of [ YOUR TOWN AND COUNTRY ], is camperista and has come to know that, they give approximately a month, near the Commission from presided She hangs the examination of a bill to which I hold in particular way. As sure It will know in Italy today there are beyond 200.000 autocaravans. Hundreds of migliaia of families, approximately a million Italian citizens, have chosen to spend their free time, to make the own vacations in camper. But it is not alone issue that regards the families of the camperisti, regards also the economy of the Nation, in order at least two reasons: because the greater part of the European production of mechanical and accessoristica motor caravan and members () in its turn comes true in Italy, giving job to ulterior hundreds of migliaia of families; and because the itinerante tourism constitutes one more and more meaningful slice of the produced wealth from the field of the tourism. Moreover, I think that my choice, like that one operated from all those who, me, has acquired a camper, contributes in meaningful way to limit the degradation and the cementificazione of the tourist localities: for every camper in more house in less is one, to the sea and in mountain. And the camper, when the tourist season ends, it goes via with its owner, concurring of preservare integrity of the places. Finally, but they do not give last, I would want to remember that the motor caravan can constitute for all those citizens who suffer from deambulation difficulty an important support that he concurs they to move themselves easily, substantially at par of anyone other, and to acquire one decidedly better quality of life. What that a normal motor vehicle cannot offer. However, it is the esponenziale increase in the registration of motor caravan, than progressing of the technology of the V.R., with consequent increase of the weight of the same ones, to mine submitted to seem, it today renders an participation of the legislator indispensable who better rules the matter. The use of the camper becomes more and more difficult for the motivations for which every camperista has acquired it: many local Administrations, impose to we camperisti prohibition and unjust and discriminatorie limitations and, of other song, very rarely supply to realize those infrastructures that on one side would concur with the camperisti to use R-al.meglio just the vehicle and from the other they would guarantee to the tourist localities one presence of the vehicles totally rispettosa of the places. The increase of the weights, then, ago yes that our vehicles always travel to the limit (if not beyond the limit) concurred with the possessory ones of the patent of category "B". The DDL 2363 "New norms in motor caravan matter", cd. "Fabris-Dentamaro" that is subordinate to the examination of the Commission from presided She and is to the OdG of the same one from the end of the slid month of October, appears just finalized to place remedy to the evidenced issues over. To me it does not interest the area political of belongings of the signers of the Bill, I do not want to know if the paternity of the DDL is of the majority rather than of the opposition, indeed auspico the widest convergence than all the political Forces around to a Law that must not have political flags because it wants to resolve concrete issues that they strongly interest hundred of migliaia of citizens. I want therefore to allow me of invitarLa spending its mediations because the iter of the examination of the Bill 2363 it can be - compatibly with it is also onerous engagements of the Commission from presided She and in the most absolute respect of the Rules - quickest possible. The families that use the ricreazionale vehicle attend longest time by now the emanation of one normative mainly limpid and clear in matter. She is herself in these months forming, through a capillary information between final customers, associations, manufacturers, producers, concessionaires, camper-clubs, reviews of the field, etc., a strongly motivated public opinion that she will know to estimate positively the availability and the interest come to an agreement in our comparisons. In the certainty to have found in She an interlocutor available to hold in debit account how much from exposed me, the shipment Cordial Salutes
------------------------------------------------

Honourable Senators - The new vacation season has begun and as always the usual problems for camper owners come up due to the various limitations imposed by the Italian cities regarding the possibility of stopping and parking for campers.

Many administrations continue constantly towards a real persecution against families in campers using different tactics to elude the law and not allow circulation and parking of these vehicles. Actually already since 1986 the Public Works Ministry indicated how to use these limitations stating that the mayors could use them referring only to Art. 4 of the Road Circulation Regulations (June 15, 2959, n. 393).

In truth the limitations regarding the circulation of campers can be accepted only for actual road requirements, therefore when a mayor does not allow access and parking to campers, while instead allowing cars to do so, he is breaking the law because there is no actual different between circulation of a car or a camper on a road. Another pretext used by the mayors has always been that of "violation of public hygiene", because "the image and overall public hygiene of the territory must always be protected". In order to limit stopping and parking of campers, administrations have also used barriers set at a 2 meter height so that camper vehicles cannot pass to enter either streets of parking areas.

As is already known the new highway code regulates circulation so that camper vehicles are not discriminated against in respect to other vehicles. However mayors continue not to forbid camper parking, but allowing cars to park in any case!! Freedom to circulate is a conquest of all humanity, guaranteed by our Constitution and includes all types of circulation, from sea, to river, air and road. This proposed law is aims to promote tourism in general and the itinerant type in particular, and tries to remedy the lack of suitable stop-over/parking structures.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Email sent, Thanks for the info


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Sounds good to me.
Sent my e-mail.


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Just sent mine cheers


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Job well done thanks


Chris


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

It's got my vote!  

I'm amazed I managed to do that cut and paste! :lol: 

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Jobus dunnus - I thought it best not to mention Porta Potties :?


----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

Job done the more the merrier


----------



## 93213 (May 1, 2005)

Send Email this morning, Thanks for the info


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

e-mail sent this morning


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi all, Message sent, Doug...


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*MH Airs*

Hi to all

Mail sent following my first lesson in drag and drop procedure, 

Well I sent it to someone :?


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Sent mine, don't suppose she would like to start a similar campaign here 8)


----------



## 92150 (May 1, 2005)

il email ha trasmesso
Chris


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

The Italians must be a bit puzzled as to why, suddenly, half of Britain is suddenly speaking perfect Italian. 8O


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

e-mail sent


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

copied, pasted and sent.
If one of you talented lot came up with a good translation rather than the web generated gobble-di-**** - [bit like an instruction manual from B&Q - good job Ellen didn't have one of the!]
err - senior moment where was I - oh yeah
we could send the translation to our MP ? :roll:

8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

mine sent too.


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

I've forwarded a copy of the email to all my family in Italy with instructions to cutt' ana pasta :lol: the text to the relevant local authority, you never know, every little helps as they say..

Ciao
Banjo 8)


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I have sent mine.
Sid


----------



## grandad (May 1, 2005)

*Pressure on eu politians*

Great idea message sent


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

With 5,000 memnbers I would hope we can do better than this. If anyone is stuck, please say so and someone will help.


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

Message sent..........finally!

Help Pusser? If hubby struggles to help me when he can *see *what I'm doing, you'd have to be some genius to do it long distance! :lol: :wink:

(no offense meant, I'm talking about me and taking orders) :roll:

Lyn


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

phoenix said:


> Message sent..........finally!
> 
> Help Pusser? If hubby struggles to help me when he can *see *what I'm doing, you'd have to be some genius to do it long distance! :lol: :wink:
> 
> ...


Genius is not something that I am often associated with, if ever. However, thank you very much for thinking I may be.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Email sent today.

MHS..Rob


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Sent mine today on realising that part of Francesco Capaccioni stance is the improvement of facilities for those with walking difficulties.

Thanks Dave.

peedee


----------



## 101541 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Parlamento Italiano e progetto di legge C.217*

For first thing I sincerely have to thank all of you that you have helped there to complete ahead a footstep in for the evolution of the law for the free circulation and standstill of motorhome. The second thing that I want to say is that the encouragement to the holder of the precedent project ddl2363 that we and you have been able to give together it has served for completing a new footstep. Today it calls C.217 the project of law that takes back all the themes already discussed in Senate and it proposes them to the other Chamber, her "the Deputies' Chamber." 
We will be always active and definite to also sustain this C.217 because it is the evolution of the precedent project ddl2363. 
Will inform soon you through the collaboration of the Great friend Dave!

Good tours to everybody!


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

E-mail sent today

Regards
Herman


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italian Senate motion*

 
Thanks Dave, a very good initiative. Had in fact taken part myself last June on the cameperista site. Just had a look and the list of supporters from all over Europe is increasing all the time.
I will translate the Italian text (like most such things composed of a high percentage of drivel) and post it as soon as done.
Must however introduce a note of caution - this has already been going on for over a year now, and the Paid Moron and his minister of public works Di Pietro would consider motorhomers as an undeserving case to say the least. However, we won't let them wear us down!
saluti
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italian Senate motion - translation*

 
Here it is:
Non-certified translation

Subject
LEGISLATIVE PROPOSAL N. 2363 - proposed by Senators FABRIS and DENTAMARO

Rt.Hon. President of the VIII Commission of Public Works of the Senate of the Republic.

Rt.Hon. Senator Luigi Grillo.

My name is............from (your town and country)..........and am a motorhomer. It has come
to my attention that for about a month, the commission over which you preside has pending the
scrutiny of a legislative proposal which is of particular interest to me.

As you will most certainly know, in Italy today there are more than 200.000 motorhomes and camper vans.
Hundreds of thousands of families, around 1 million Italian citizens, have chosen to spend their leisure
time and to take their holidays in a campervan or motorhome.

However, this is not a question that involves just the families of motorhomers, it involves the
economy of the country as a whole, for at least two reasons:
because the great majority of European production of motorhomes and their components(mechanical and
furnishings and accessories) takes place in Italy, thereby assuring jobs for hundreds of thousands
of families; and because this mobile tourism provides an ever more significant part of the revenue
of the tourist economy.

Furthermore, I am convinced that my choice; as that of everyone that like me has purchased a
motorhome; contributes significantly to limit the environmental damage to our tourist areas:
for every motorhome more, there is a building site less on the coast or in the mountains.
At the end of the season, the motorhome returns to base with its proprietor, permitting the
preservation of places and their landscape.

Last, but not least, I would like to point out that a motorhome can provide, for those citizens
with ambulation dificulties or handicaps, an important means of getting around, in effect like everyone else;
thereby increasing notably their quality of life. Something that an ordinary vehicle can't achieve.

However, both the exponential increase in motorhome registrations, and technical progress of
VR construction resulting in increased wieghts; means in my humble opinion that legislative intervention
to better regulate the sector is urgently needed.

It becomes increasingly difficult to make full use of a motorhome in the context for which it was purchased:
many local authorities impose on us motorhomers unjustified and discriminatory restrictions 
and limitations; without on the other hand providing those facilties that would allow motorhomers
to get the best from their vehicle, and at the same time would guarantee their locality an influx
of vehicles able to fully respect their environment.

The increase in weights also means that many holders of the 'B' licence travel at the top limit
(or even over) of the weight allowed for 'B' licences (Ed. note - 3500 Kgs).

The DDL 2363 -"New regulations concerning autocaravans", proposers "Fabris-Dentamaro" that has
been presented for approval by the Commission over which you preside, and that is on the Agenda
of the same since the end of last October, appears to have as its objective the resolution of the
problems presented above.
I am not interested in the political sphere of the signitories of the proposal, I don't wish to 
know if the paternity of the DDL is from the government or the opposition. Indeed I hope that
there will be broad all party support for a law that must not belong to this party or that 
party,because it is designed to resolve problems involving hundreds of thousands of citizens.

May I humbly request your attention and intervention so that the iter of examination of DDL
2363 may progress as soon and as quickly as possible - compatable of course with other important
matters over which your commission presides, and full observance of the regulations.

Families that use RV's have been awaiting for a long time clear and forthright legislation and
regulation of the sector. Over the past few months, through various information channels, a widespread
Eurpean campaign has begun to take form involving final users, associations, chassis and conversion
builders, producers, dealers, camping clubs, specialist magazines etc. - a strongly motivated
public opinion that will know how to evaluate positively the attention shown to our problems.

Confident that you are the person to take into full account all the above, I remain etc...

A few personal observations:
As stated elsewhere, don't hold your breath. The current PM the Paid Moron, and his Public Works minister Di Pietro have currently very serious problems (motorway widening, Straits of Messina bridge, almost bankrupt Alitalia etc etc)
Bear in mind that Eurpean law is very different to Anglo Saxon common law and 'precedent'.
In Anglo Saxon law, if there is no law or by-law against it, it is permissible.
In European codified law, if there isn't a specific law that permits/governs it, it is prohibited. A wide statement I know, but you get the gist.
In this particular case, a 'B' licence in Italy is just that - you can drive up to 3500 Kgs., anything over that and you have to take a test for 'C' licence, which permits you to drive up to 7500 Kgs.
As far as the difference between 'parking' and 'camping' is concerned, the situation in Italy is very similar to that in France. In these cases a vehicle or motorhome up to 3500 Kgs. is classified as equivalent to a motorcar.
It follows that where parking for cars is permitted, so can motorhomes park. This means that a motorhome cannot open its compass windows, cannot put out its steps or awning, or otherwise extend its normal running dimensions; nor can it drain off waste water, hang out washing or whatever. If it does any of these things it is no longer 'parking' but 'camping'.
That's why for e.g. my Chausson has a sliding rear window, and a sliding kitchen window, and big red notices reminding me on the cab doors.
In 2005 the French Interior Ministry (Home Office) sent out an explanatory circular to regional prefectures and mairies (town halls) reminding them that if they discriminated against within the weight limit motorhomes, they were breaking the law. The same is actually true in Italy, but of course to take your parking ticket to the High Court would take years and more than the cost of your motorhome!
Anyway, I hope we'll all continue to support this decree, and perhaps hopefully get some UK authorities to sit up and take notice too!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Done ! Thanks for that.

He ought to get the message - it's certainly there in enough detail !

G


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

1 2 and 3 all done


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

E-mail sent !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tis a wonderful thing, email and petitions :wink: :wink:


----------

